
To Write Better Code, Read Virginia Woolf (2016) - ohjeez
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/22/opinion/sunday/to-write-software-read-novels.html
======
majos
It's a bit odd that the author justifies a liberal arts education by focusing
on two liberal arts majors (music and philosophy) who shone as software
developers _based on their skills at abstraction_. I do not think this is
something that the humanities in general teaches better than computer science
(or, better yet, math).

